# Relief and frustration



## snowy56 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi everyone, I hope all is well and your little ones are doing well. 
I'm having a week of frustation it seems. I was really worried about the amounts of milk Joseph was taking, his appitite was really small, hence worrying that his sugar levels may not stay high enough. However we got this sorted with some infant gaviscon and testing his blood showed that everything is fine. So this is good news. Also Joseph has been sleeping longer at nights which is excellent and again his sugar levels are remaining within normal levels also good news!!!!! The frustrating bit is that Joseph hates taking his diazoxide and will sometimes vomit it back up, grrrrrrrr! Tonight he did this, all over his cot and babygrow which he thought was very funny and giggled as I changed him. Just wish he understood that he needed to take it to help him and that it is not helpful to throw it up. However, I do get to see him smile and I get extra cuddles as we will do 4 hourly feeds overnight.
The joys of parenthood!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2010)

Great to hear that his levels are good snowy  And it does sound rather amusing that he can giggle when he is sick everywhere! Not sure my mum would be quite so understanding, but then I am 51...


----------



## am64 (Jul 28, 2010)

ahh bless him sounds like a real character ...


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 29, 2010)

Aww..bless him  hope it will improve soon re his sickness


----------

